# Hurry Up apple!!!



## KyleG (Jan 9, 2012)

I kinda want an iPhone now


----------



## Martyn (Jan 11, 2012)

Where's the Android version?    :rofl:


----------



## KyleG (Jan 11, 2012)

See now your Thinkin


----------

